# Liberal Preppers Stock Up On Guns, Food As "Trumpocalypse" Looms



## mingaa (Dec 6, 2016)

"Colin Waugh bought a shotgun four weeks before November's election.

An unapologetic liberal, he was no fan of firearms. He had never owned one before. But Waugh, a 31-year-old from Independence, Missouri, couldn't shake his fears of a Donald Trump presidency - and all of the chaos it could bring. He imagined hate crimes and violence waged by extremists emboldened by the Republican nominee's brash, divisive rhetoric. He pictured state-sanctioned roundups of Muslims, gays, and outspoken critics."

Liberal Preppers Stock Up On Guns, Food As Trumpocalypse Looms - Vocativ

Stolen from my buddy RScotty


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Clean-up in aisle 3


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gee. So, the second amendment is a good thing?


----------



## mingaa (Dec 6, 2016)

Does that make Trump "an agent of change"?!?! :vs_whistle:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mingaa said:


> Does that make Trump "an agent of change"?!?! :vs_whistle:


I'll bet the weapons will be sold within a couple years.

I'll also bet there'll be a spike in accidental discharges, before then.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just read this over at another prepper site .... here's my take - takes more than "things" to make a good prepper .... bad enough to be a well prepared prepper and have to contend with the sheeple - purposely move into a liberal enclave of nothing but unprepared sheeple ... that's going to take a Hellery supporter to explain that logic ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wonder if the guys prefer Muddy Girl?
*Pink cammo, for those who do not have a wife who shoots*


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Forget about EMP, economic depression, cyber attack, earthquakes etc.. etc.. but Trump is what triggers the prepper in you? 

That more than anything else is what tells you these people are not serious preppers, or thinkers.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm prepping because of Trump.

Prepping for good times! 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I gotz me a fo-ten, some poahk-n-banes, and dolluh sto' chili. Brought it on, ya heah?
Ain't no konsarvtive gonna skeer me none. Iz pre paired.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

If fear of Trump gets a few more people in the mindset that they may need to have some things put away in case something bad happens and they follow through with it then its a win in my books.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My guess is that by the end of Trump's 1st term there will be lots of like new guns for sale,cheap!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> I gotz me a fo-ten, some poahk-n-banes, and dolluh sto' chili. Brought it on, ya heah?
> Ain't no konsarvtive gonna skeer me none. Iz pre paired.


Y'all, forgot the chew.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Y'all, forgot the chew.


I growz it muhsef.:vs_lol:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Maybe if we are lucky they all will shot them selfies , when they go to clean there guns , if they clean them at all .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They will probably loan them to BLM's to use.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> They will probably loan them to BLM's to use.


I'm sure this "liberal" prepping movement would include BLM members, illegals and anything Muslim - buying guns to handle "racist" Trump ....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

all for it if it means more zombies staying in the city longer killin each other.....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

The liberals down the street with the Hillary sign that used to be in their yard are in hiding now.....I suppose a lot of them are!...Especially here in Kentucky!



Trouble is we know where you are LOL!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> I'm sure this "liberal" prepping movement would include BLM members, illegals and anything Muslim - buying guns to handle "racist" Trump ....


I don't think any of them could pass a NICS check, oh! wait! they can go to Chicago and buy them, O'thigger will be happy.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> My guess is that by the end of Trump's 1st term there will be lots of like new guns for sale,cheap!


It probably won't take that long. Guns are evil after all.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Well if there are more people who are prepared for emergency situations the better. It means that first responders and other aid agencies will have less people to deal with, hopefully. I do kind of wonder if the sudden uptick in left wing preppers who are trying to buy guns will finally convince some of them of the folly of some of the gun control measures they've been trying to push through. I can just see some liberal type from California thinking they want to get a few mags and wind up being frustrated that the only legal mags are 9 shots or less. It'll be interesting to be sure.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Oddcaliber said:


> My guess is that by the end of Trump's 1st term there will be lots of like new guns for sale,cheap!


There are already are! Check armslist lol near me its a fire sale

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberals can only imagine people acting as they would if the roles were reversed. The actual problem is opposite of what they perceive. It's the immoral and the sheepole that are goin to be the issue.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I started stocking up when Desert One went south during the Carter administration. I didn't worry so much during the Reagan, Bush, Bush terms. Clinton scared me, but I soon realized he was more concerned about Monica's lady bits than coming after me. Obama mortified me and the concept of Hillary taking office almost gave me a heart attack. 

I'm good now. But I still ain't selling off what I have acquired. My kids will have to deal with it after I'm long gone.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Registered democrat here. Fairly liberal minded on many a topic. Been prepping since mid 2012. Owned firearms since I was 17. Voted Trump.

Political affiliation doesn't always need to be so generalized when connecting dots to the prepper community. I think it's probably wise to welcome all kinds to prepping regardless of political affiliation. And did I mention before...voted Trump...oh yes. I did.

How's that tune go? "Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right...":vs_music:



mingaa said:


> "Colin Waugh bought a shotgun four weeks before November's election.
> 
> An unapologetic liberal, he was no fan of firearms. He had never owned one before. But Waugh, a 31-year-old from Independence, Missouri, couldn't shake his fears of a Donald Trump presidency - and all of the chaos it could bring. He imagined hate crimes and violence waged by extremists emboldened by the Republican nominee's brash, divisive rhetoric. He pictured state-sanctioned roundups of Muslims, gays, and outspoken critics."
> 
> ...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Registered democrat here. Fairly liberal minded on many a topic. Been prepping since mid 2012. Owned firearms since I was 17. Voted Trump.
> 
> Political affiliation doesn't always need to be so generalized when connecting dots to the prepper community. I think it's probably wise to welcome all kinds to prepping regardless of political affiliation. And did I mention before...voted Trump...oh yes. I did.


I don't care what you identify with. The only real thing that matters is that you're NOT a snowflake and looking for a safe place while screaming and wailing. I've been around you long enough to know, at least your head is screwed on straight.



Mosinator762x54r said:


> How's that tune go? "Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right...":vs_music:


Ya got that right. :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep, Moz cleared the gate check a long time ago. Good to hear from ya Moz.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Personally I don't care what anyone's politics are. To me it's different strokes for different folks. 

What I do have a problem with are people who regurgitate BS without any facts. Just because someone told you, you read something on the internet or MSM is spewing BS doesn't make it true. Politicians lie all the time too. We've had people here on both sides of the isle who have done that. DO SOME FACT CHECKING BEFORE YOU SPREAD BS! The truth is out there for those willing to spend some time finding it.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

Well it should help the gun resellers. maybe they'll hire more people


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

I hope Trump has a very successful Presidency, but you all must have a small part of yourself that is worried he could do as much damage as he does good. Someone please take away his Twitter account.


----------



## mingaa (Dec 6, 2016)

Armed Iowa said:


> I hope Trump has a very successful Presidency, but you all must have a small part of yourself that is worried he could do as much damage as he does good. Someone please take away his Twitter account.


Pretty sure he killed his 'tweet minder' - remember, every now and then a second tweet would follow his blast from the hip?!! They generally contained complete thoughts and diplomatic language.

Not hearing those anymore. :devil:

*that stuff's ALL going into a Presidential Library some day!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is hoping that he doesn't blow his foot off some day. I could see him waking up in a panic, when somebody knocks on his door; then he grabs his shotgun and BLAM!
He is a doofus.


----------

